# How reliable are VW Golf TDIs?



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

guoqing said:


> Never owned a VW. Are repairs expensive? Are they constant?
> Im used to owning Japanese cars.


From your other post. Hmm... What is the truth do you own a 2000 Jetta or not. 



guoqing said:


> I love my 2000 VW Jetta, but I wish it was a hybrid to save gas $$. Anybody know if and when VW plans to sell a hybrid version in the U.S.?


----------

